# Century ride Fontana/Crystal Lake loop



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm following a route posted by Closet Roadie on www.bikely.com. 

Here's my plan. Start out in Fontana, take Foothill (Route 66) to the 39 (Azuza Canyon), climb this up to the 2, then back over to the 138 to El Cajon Blvd thru Devore and back to Fontana. The riding on the 138 is short and that would be my only concern of the planned route. Does anyone see a problem with this route? It looks to be about 109 miles with 9600+ feet of climbing. I plan on doing this in two weeks anyone want to join me?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

something like this http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Crystal-Lake-Cajon-Pass
its sounds like fun and that part on the freeway is longer then you think but legal. althought in two weeks i will be in yosemite and the weekend after that i am doing the inland express century (3500 in climbing). yours is deffinitly too long for me.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*San Gabriel Canyon, ACH*

Recommend checking with the US Forest Service Angeles Forest road conditions.
The route is a terrific ride, but the Angeles Crest Hwy is _officially_ closed to everyone while the repair work continues on a couple of washouts between Islip Saddle and Vincent Gap. There is also still a closure on SR39 above the West Fork that also includes a sign to the effect of 'You too, Cyclists.'
There have been a couple of intrepid riders who have ridden through the ACH closure to Dawson saddle, but....


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

holy **** that is a beautiful ride, is the bikely link i posted above that route!?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*San Gabriel Canyon*



lesper4 said:


> holy **** that is a beautiful ride, is the bikely link i posted above that route!?


Those pix are from a couple springs back, along the San Gabriel Canyon.
Top two are San Gabriel West Fork, highly recommended in the spring.
The third is the Glendora Ridge Road with Mt. Baldy behind....
Attached below is the top of San Gabriel Canyon w/ SR39 on the left....


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah but are there any maps showing how to start / get there?


----------



## calrider (Oct 11, 2005)

If the Rangers don't turn you back and you make it to Wrightwood then take Lone Pine Canyon Road. It will keep you off a bit more of the 138 death road.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

That stretch on the 138 is not that bad. I have ridden it, although I rode up the hill, not down. And I did it alone too. It looks like you will be going down that. But you will have about 3 meters of what would be a bike lane, outside traffic. I remember thinking that shoulder was very big on that stretch. Very generous. But the traffic will be heavy, and it will include lots of trucks driving very fast down that hill. The hill itself must be about 3 or 4%, but it never lets up for about 5 miles. At the bottom are some of the most amazing rock formations and geography around. Stop to take a pic of it will ya. 

I live in Crestline btw, which is up in the San Bernardino Nat'l forrest. I often ride down the back on the 138 towards Hesperia, although the ride back up Silverwood Lake is a killer. Believe me. Most of my rides start in Redlands and meander around from there. 

Otherwise that should be a fabulous ride. Enjoy. Sorry, but I am not in any kind of shape to join you on that crusade.


----------

